# Using cooked shrimp with freezer burn



## tenspeed (Jan 14, 2016)

I have some cooked shrimp in the freezer with freezer burn.  I think they have been in there about a year.  My understanding is that they are safe to eat, just not as good as fresher shrimp.  Any suggestions on how to use them?  I'm thinking about chopping them and adding them to egg foo yong.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 14, 2016)

Shrimp fra diavolo might be a good way to "cover" the fact that they are freezer burned.

This recipe uses raw shrimp so I would not bother frying the shrimp just heat them in the sauce and serve.

'Soprano' Star Scores A Hit With Rao's - CBS News


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 14, 2016)

Anything that adds a little moisture and some seasoning will be fine.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 14, 2016)

Glad you asked.
I also have some big frozen shrimp that are not freezer burned. 16-20 count.
I'm needing a way to make them for dinner.
I usually make butterflied fried shrimp.  But I want to change it up. Ideas and or suggestions greatly appreciated.  TIA!


----------



## Addie (Jan 14, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> Glad you asked.
> I also have some big frozen shrimp that are not freezer burned. 16-20 count.
> I'm needing a way to make them for dinner.
> I usually make butterflied fried shrimp.  But I want to change it up. Ideas and or suggestions greatly appreciated.  TIA!



Cooking light has a great recipe for Shrimp Fettuccine Alfredo. Every time I make it I can't decide which I love more. The shrimp or the Alfredo. 

Shrimp Fettuccine Alfredo | MyRecipes.com


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 15, 2016)

Addie said:


> Cooking light has a great recipe for Shrimp Fettuccine Alfredo. Every time I make it I can't decide which I love more. The shrimp or the Alfredo.
> 
> Shrimp Fettuccine Alfredo | MyRecipes.com



Thanks Addie.  I was missing something so we just had something else. Today I will make sure that I have what i need and try this recipe.
Appreciate you!


----------



## Addie (Jan 15, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> Thanks Addie.  I was missing something so we just had something else. Today I will make sure that I have what i need and try this recipe.
> Appreciate you!



Thank you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 15, 2016)

You could also make shrimp cakes. I found several recipes through a Google search with different flavor profiles. Here's one that sounds good: Shrimp Cakes Recipe - Justin Chapple | Food & Wine

Or the general search: https://www.google.com/search?q=shrimp+cakes


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 16, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> Glad you asked.
> I also have some big frozen shrimp that are not freezer burned. 16-20 count.
> I'm needing a way to make them for dinner.
> I usually make butterflied fried shrimp.  But I want to change it up. Ideas and or suggestions greatly appreciated.  TIA!



Banh Xeo

This is delicious lettuce wrapped crepe.
I suggest you serve them as main course because there are a number of components.

Ingredients for making the crepes:

12 oz bag of rice flour
1 t turmeric
14 oz coconut cream
3 C room temperature water

Ingredients/method for the dipping sauce:

1/2 cup of Red Boat fish sauce
2 T white table vinegar
1 1/2 C water
1/2 C white sugar
1/3 C shredded carrot
1 t crushed garlic
Combine and whisk to dissolve the sugar
Set aside as a condiment

Vegetable/meat Ingredients:

large whole lettuce leaves washed and patted dry. Any type of lettuce  will do.
Mint leaves washed and patted dry.
Cucumber strips the same length as the lettuce leaves.
Remove the seeds using a spoon.
3 T chopped garlics.
2 fine chopped spring onions
Some fresh washed patted dry cilantro leaves.
1/2 lb. approx. of pork tenderloin. To prepare the pork put it in the freezer until it’s close to being frozen.
Using a razor sharp knife (I use a box cutter) slice medallions as thin as you can.
15-20 large raw shrimp deveined and shelled.
1 C thin sliced sweet onion
1 C of washed and patted dry bean sprouts.

Make the crepe batter:

Combine the rice flour, turmeric, water, coconut cream and chopped spring onions. Whisk to remove any lumps. Set aside.

To cook the crepes:
Add a T of vegetable oil to a medium hot flat bottomed non-stick 12” fry pan.
Add enough sweet onions to sparsely cover the bottom of the pan. When they have cooked for a couple of minutes add a sprinkle of the chopped garlic. Add about five pork medallions and about five large shrimp. You want to have the ingredients nicely distributed over the pan. Don’t over cook the shrimp and pork.
Sprinkle on a pinch of S&P.
Now ladle enough batter to just cover the shrimps.
Keep the heat at medium-low. Cover with a lid for a couple of minutes to cook the crepe.
Sprinkle some fresh bean sprouts on half the crepe.
Now carefully turn the half of the crepe without the bean sprouts over onto the other half. You have a half moon shaped crepe.
Remove from heat and set aside to cool.

To eat:
 Take a large lettuce leaf. Lay on it a slice of the crepe, half the width of the lettuce leaf and about the same length as the lettuce leaf.
On top of the crepe lay on a couple of thin strips of the cucumber.
Then a few cilantro and mint leaves.
Fold the lettuce leaf up to hold the ingredients within and dip it into the dipping sauce.
This is messy eating at it’s best. Provide your guests with damp hand towels.
I always make a separate dipping sauce per couple/person so ‘double-dipping’ isn’t a bother.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 16, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> You could also make shrimp cakes. I found several recipes through a Google search with different flavor profiles. Here's one that sounds good: Shrimp Cakes Recipe - Justin Chapple | Food & Wine
> 
> Or the general search: https://www.google.com/search?q=shrimp+cakes



Thanks.  I hate to use such big beautiful shrimp in cakes though. 



puffin3 said:


> Banh Xeo
> 
> This is delicious lettuce wrapped crepe.
> I suggest you serve them as main course because there are a number of components.
> ...



Thank you.  I was short on ingredients to make Addies suggestion.  I'm going out on a limb here and say I might be missing at least one ingredient in your recipe. 

Note: these shrimp are frozen and they are raw.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 16, 2016)

RB, one of my faves is coconut shrimp.  Butterfly them before breading, and serve with marmalade-horseradish sauce.  Delicious!


----------

